

Unethical Tactics in Negotiation: How You Deal with Them - jensthang
http://www.thenegotiationguru.com/unethical-tactics-in-negotiation-how-you-deal-with-them
Learn to deal with unethical tactics in negotiation such as lying and threats. Offer useful tactics and strategies.
======
Harj
[http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
With...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Yes-Negotiating-Agreement-
Without/dp/0140157352)

the best book on negotiation i've read. recommended to me by a vc who was a
former professional negotiator. it's a great book and especially useful for
founders raising money.

